# WOC + RED LIPS = PICS for INSPIRATION & IDEAS!!



## shoppingisme (Mar 7, 2008)

since red lips are becoming more "mainstream" so to speak...seeing as they have always been in mode - and seeing as though so many woc are looking to try this trend or tweak the routine they currently have with their rouge of choice, i decided to put together this pictorial for inspiration and ideas. 

i currently only wear red when i'm in that red mood and feeling uber sexy! i do know it takes a lot of BALANCE to wear red. 

no heavy eyes, no heavy blush, no heavy foundation (i don't even recommend foundation with it; a more "mineral makeup face" works better imo) -- just a clean balanced face. a TOUCH of dark grey or dark brown eyeyliner and some natural (meaning no DIOR SHOW or BAD GAL) more like CLINIQUE mascara.

lots of these are evening/night looks but can be tweaked for day.

do the dior show or bad gal when you are going for a heavier eye at night - SEE PENELOPE BELOW - she's working it!

all varieties of RED are below...no pinks...just reds












































































 ([FONT=helvetica,arial]*SHAKIRA CAINE* wears IMAN RED lipstick)[/FONT]





^^this lady is wearing clinique "angel red" >>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A dreamy red with currant undertones, Angel Red suits most skin tones and depending on your style, can be worn to the office or out for the evening.

http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/73567...4831B75F48EF45































(this looks like a light burgandy red that aishwarya is wearing - so i thought i'd include it)






HERE IS A GOOD TUT DONE BY A ASIAN INDIAN WOMEN: 
YouTube - Simple Classic Look!! Part1 (PART ONE)
YouTube - Simple Classic Look!! Part 2 (PART TWO)


this is a NO in my book -- ghostly make up and red lips...too mortica adams and even she wore it better:











*Red lipstick is a timeless staple in cosmetics. Many trends come and go but red lipstick will always be here and very hot for this summer.*

*Red lipstick* is one of the hottest trends this summer. Even though some of us tend to shy away from red lipstick, there is a *red lipstick* that is perfect for you. With these tips in hand you will find the perfect *red lipstick* for your makeup collection.

*Lip size*: If you suffer from small-lipped syndrome you will want to stay away from dark lipsticks. Dark lipsticks will only make your lips look smaller. (That is why as women we live in black right?)  
*Skin tone*: For dark beige and bronze skin, a deep red lipstick with a burgundy tone is perfect for you. For ivory and light beige, I recommend a true red. However, if you have a very fair complexion, look for a red with a pink tint to it.  
*Color of Teeth*: This needs to be concern for any color products you apply around your lips. If your teeth are harshly stained apply colors with a blue undertone. This will help "whiten" your teeth. Wearing colors with a yellow undertone will accent the stains and make teeth appear more yellow.  
*Rest of the Look*: Because red lipstick is very dramatic the rest of your look needs to stay subtle. Keep your eye shadow light; go for one shimmery, allover eye color. Add black eyeliner as close to the lashes as possible and mascara. Keep blush to a natural tone. Your look is now complete.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 7, 2008)

I stated in one post that i dont feel there are any rules to wearing red, especially for women of color. I think red is a very classy and vibrant color but I also think that wearing color on your face with red is also a do. I actually love red lips with purple eyeshadow. It may sound crazy but I live for bold colors and brightness.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO, there are no rules regarding red lipstick because I've seen many women wear it with bright eyes and it looked absolutely gorgeous!  It's all about how you wear it to be honest.

FYI -- red lips and no foundation will make you look ghostly.  You need to wear something on the face -- even if it is just a tinted moisturizer to even out the skin tone and cover minor imperfections.  Not doing so will make the makeup look incomplete and sloppy.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 7, 2008)

amen lipshock.. u took the words right out my mouth


----------



## makeba (Mar 7, 2008)

i have found a very nice red. Back to Del Rio is awesome. i love this color and its a cool color that one could wear it to work in the office!


----------



## ncimfabulous (Mar 7, 2008)

I love red lipstick but maybe thats because i love the whole old hollywood glamour look. I'm assuming rihanna is wearing the clique lipstick but what shade of red is that? I swear that girl can do no wrong.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 7, 2008)

i wore a red lip with a smokey brown eye, i was very surprised on how good a red lip looked on me i used L'oreal HIP  liquid lipcolor ( i think this is a new product) in turbulent with a red lip liner under, it's all about trying what works for you, oh yeah Rihanna looks great again


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking for my perfect shade of red, I agree that you need some sort of base it's like wearing a (black) smokey eye with nothing else...just plain wrong.


----------



## nicemeka (Mar 14, 2008)

I was afraid of red lipstick in the beginning at first, until I took a trip to the MAC Store at Pentagon City in VA.  The aritst put on my lips nightmoth lp, Ruby Woo lipstick, and Russian Red lipgloss. It was amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...Oh! and I'm NW45


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm still too afriaid to try red lips. but thanks for posting! very insiring!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 16, 2008)

I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 18, 2008)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h128/nooeeyy/Picture013-2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought Angel Red lipstick a few months ago and I have been loving it.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea! Thanks for this post. I loooove red lipstick.
*poof*

Here's L'oreal Endless in Ruby Ruby, the only red lipstick I can wear while eating ribs.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful collage and so inspiring.  I need to find a red and a pink.  Thanks for compiling this, as it gives me some hope


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Yea! Thanks for this post. I loooove red lipstick.






Here's L'oreal Endless in Ruby Ruby, the only red lipstick I can wear while eating ribs._

 
Wow girl you don't need anybody to tell you how to rock red lippies any more than how to work a rib and look good


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I love red lipstick. I love MAC red & Russian red. 
Even though there really aren't any rules with makeup. 
I would use bare min on eyes if you're going with red. Such as retrospeck on lids w/ a black liner (cat eye); I use blacktrack fluidline w/ 266 brush
I apply concealer on my lips, swipe w/ a sponge
apply burgundy lip liner
& use russian red which is a blue red. I love it


----------



## lsperry (Mar 31, 2008)

I wear red lipstick to work 2 to 3 days a week. If I could I would wear it 7 days a week. I, too, feel there are no rules for WofC wearing red ls. 

As a little girl, red is the only color my mother wore on her lips and I fell in love with the shape of her lips and how the color looked on her lips -- bright, bold with no liner. Gorgeous! She's 86 and still rocks the red lipstick!

The reds I own are Guerlain's KissKiss Exces De Rouge 523, MAC's Dubonnet, Russian Red, Rockocco, Powerhouse, Couture Red No. 9, Queen's Sin and Ruby Woo. LOVE THEM ALL.

Sometimes I wear them alone or with a lg.

And nothing looks better with a hard-hat and safety glasses than strong, red lips! LOL!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Wow girl you don't need anybody to tell you how to rock red lippies any more than how to work a rib and look good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! Thanks.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's another inspiration pic. It's Mindy Kaling (Kelly from The Office). I think the red that she's wearing is gorgeous!


----------



## Flammable (Apr 5, 2008)

the colors on aishwarya rai are not red. the second pic shows her in a rusty lip color, wouldn't call it red.
and I think good base (not cakey or mask-like) with red lips is a must. rest of the makeup should be minimal unless you are a daring diva.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out._

 


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## jinxii (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out._

 

you could definately wear this during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I love it!


----------



## LipstickLez (Apr 5, 2008)

I stormed up to a suburban Richmond MAC counter a month or so ago and demanded to be given the truest red I could get. I left with a bag of Russian Red lipstick, RR lipglass (in case I wanted to go vinyl) and cherry liner. I like - but when I try during the day, I later feel foolish. Still working on that.

Here's my conundrum: A while back I bought Eclipse - an awesome deep wine matte that was in the Moonbath collection. I love it - but I can't wear it! I'm not sure if it's the darkness, the matte texture, or the combination of both, but it settles into the creases in my lips and I end up with areas of the lip that look very dark and spotty.

This actually happens with just about any deep burgandy/vampy color I do, unless it's a gloss. This didn't happen with RR, however.

What's wrong with my lips?

*PS: adding a similarly colored gloss or glass helps, but it negates the idea of having a matte color in the case of Eclipse


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_I stormed up to a suburban Richmond MAC counter a month or so ago and demanded to be given the truest red I could get. I left with a bag of Russian Red lipstick, RR lipglass (in case I wanted to go vinyl) and cherry liner. I like - but when I try during the day, I later feel foolish. Still working on that.

Here's my conundrum: A while back I bought Eclipse - an awesome deep wine matte that was in the Moonbath collection. I love it - but I can't wear it! I'm not sure if it's the darkness, the matte texture, or the combination of both, but it settles into the creases in my lips and I end up with areas of the lip that look very dark and spotty.

This actually happens with just about any deep burgandy/vampy color I do, unless it's a gloss. This didn't happen with RR, however.

What's wrong with my lips?

*PS: adding a similarly colored gloss or glass helps, but it negates the idea of having a matte color in the case of Eclipse_

 
you might want to try a primer. mac makes one...sally hansen makes a comparable one as well, but for about half the price, called line fix. some lip balms will also do the trick, i wear burt's bees religiously under any lip products. the beeswax in it really helps fill in those little lines where makeup settles into.


----------



## jessajessajessa (Apr 6, 2008)

omg I need to know the colour the gorgeous Chinese with the equally stunning white dress is wearing from 'gorgeousisme''s post!! I think she's the closest celebrity I look like (pretty scary thought). Help! x


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 7, 2008)

I loooooove Seriously Rich mattene with 80% lip liner and clear gloss on top! Perfect red on me; not to overpowering for my face yet it give a lovely classy look. It has a slight berry tint to it that looks lush. I may need to get a back up although I just bought it lol. I am NC 50 with select tint and NC 45 with everything else.


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

MAC Red looks fab on you!


----------



## Sundae (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_that's interesting that they gave you Russian Red, i asked the same one in the counter in NC and they gave me M.A.C. Red...i love it tho but i should try russian too...i have a picture of me in red and pink lipstick, i can show you guys:





That's Hollywood Nights






that is the M.A.C. Red_

 
ooh this is so pretty. i love the MAC red in you. the barcie look, is sooo hot! what blush are you wearing in the bottom pic?


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

ambering rose! the only one i own lol


----------



## quizshow (Apr 18, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! 
What foundation color are you? I'm NW45, and wear Rapturous from the Mattene collection for my red lips, but I really want to try MAC Red.


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

..


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_that's interesting that they gave you Russian Red, i asked the same one in the counter in NC and they gave me M.A.C. Red...i love it tho but i should try russian too...i have a picture of me in red and pink lipstick, i can show you guys:





That's Hollywood Nights






that is the M.A.C. Red_

 

both of those colors look stunning on you


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok here is my red look....i dunno





more serious look...all critisim welcome


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

well i think it looks good on you! i like your whole face you have a chocolatey glow going on there lol. i like the way the red is deeper at the top of your lips and then it fades out to a nude color...i like that look!


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

wow neezer thanks for the compliment...i love your makeup...you are truley inspirational


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 19, 2008)

I looooove mattene seriously rich! Ill add pictures soon but it is a wonderful berry red type color on me aka. a beautiful red lol. I could layer it to make it deeper or blot it to make it a sheer stained look.


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 19, 2008)

I think these are both Laura Mercier L/S in Chianti

*LA before work in my Flight Attendant uniform





*Vegas with my cousin. (I did her makeup too)


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

^^

You looks so good, red lippie looks good on you..damn!


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I think these are both Laura Mercier L/S in Chianti

*LA before work in my Flight Attendant uniform






*Vegas with my cousin. (I did her makeup too)



_

 
looks good...red lips pop on you


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_*Red lipstick is a timeless staple in cosmetics. Many trends come and go but red lipstick will always be here and very hot for this summer.*

*Red lipstick* is one of the hottest trends this summer. Even though some of us tend to shy away from red lipstick, there is a *red lipstick* that is perfect for you. With these tips in hand you will find the perfect *red lipstick* for your makeup collection.

*Lip size*: If you suffer from small-lipped syndrome you will want to stay away from dark lipsticks. Dark lipsticks will only make your lips look smaller. (That is why as women we live in black right?)  
*Skin tone*: For dark beige and bronze skin, a deep red lipstick with a burgundy tone is perfect for you. For ivory and light beige, I recommend a true red. However, if you have a very fair complexion, look for a red with a pink tint to it.  
*Color of Teeth*: This needs to be concern for any color products you apply around your lips. If your teeth are harshly stained apply colors with a blue undertone. This will help "whiten" your teeth. Wearing colors with a yellow undertone will accent the stains and make teeth appear more yellow.  
*Rest of the Look*: Because red lipstick is very dramatic the rest of your look needs to stay subtle. Keep your eye shadow light; go for one shimmery, allover eye color. Add black eyeliner as close to the lashes as possible and mascara. Keep blush to a natural tone. Your look is now complete.  
_

 
Seriously, who makes these rules?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_I stated in one post that i dont feel there are any rules to wearing red, especially for women of color. I think red is a very classy and vibrant color but I also think that wearing color on your face with red is also a do. I actually love red lips with purple eyeshadow. It may sound crazy but I live for bold colors and brightness._

 
Yes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_IMO, there are no rules regarding red lipstick because I've seen many women wear it with bright eyes and it looked absolutely gorgeous!  It's all about how you wear it to be honest.

FYI -- red lips and no foundation will make you look ghostly.  You need to wear something on the face -- even if it is just a tinted moisturizer to even out the skin tone and cover minor imperfections.  Not doing so will make the makeup look incomplete and sloppy._

 
Yes again!


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_wow neezer thanks for the compliment...i love your makeup...you are truley inspirational_

 
 and i love yours too! see imma get darker b/c of the summer and i'm gonna have to get your style for the summertime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol..but thank you i appreciate it


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I think these are both Laura Mercier L/S in Chianti

*LA before work in my Flight Attendant uniform





*Vegas with my cousin. (I did her makeup too)



_

 
Very nice!! see everyone is rocking the red lol!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

gorgeous looks..thanks for the inspiration..im definetly gonna do a grey eye with red lipstick and also a brown eye look with the red


----------



## sofabean (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out._

 
what color is this? it looks amazing on you!!

oh, and does anyone else besides me think that rihanna in this first post looks a bit like michael jackson?!?!!


----------



## aziajs (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_ok here is my red look....i dunno



_

 
I like the red lip color and the lip liner.  You have a very nice lip shape.  My only comment is about the brows.  Have you ever had them filled in and lengthened?  I think they would look great darker, longer and a little thicker.


----------



## user79 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out._

 
What products are you wearing on your lips? It looks gorgeous...


----------



## Temptasia (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What products are you wearing on your lips? It looks gorgeous..._

 
I got this red lipstick from a cheap drugstore makeup kit called Sarah Ashton. Then put *NARS Babe lipgloss * for that orange red mega shine. Sorry I can't list you an actual product to get, but the red is pretty basic.

I think that gloss can make any cheap red lipstick look good.


----------



## sofabean (May 7, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## finess2317 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I like the red lip color and the lip liner. You have a very nice lip shape. My only comment is about the brows. Have you ever had them filled in and lengthened? I think they would look great darker, longer and a little thicker._

 
oh i know i am working on making them look better..thanks for the tips


----------



## anmackey85 (May 8, 2008)

Lulu lipstick in Bette
MAC Lipglass in Russian Red


----------



## nazneen372 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for some great pics and inspiration! There's soo many takes on red lips to choose from!

I love reds too, also because I love the 50s pinup look. I'm Bangladeshi and an NC43. For a true red I use a Rimmel red liner with MAC Dubonnet on top, as Russian Red is too blue for me. Here's my pinup look:






I think reds + colour can work too if you play around with texture, here I am wearing a semi-sheer orange-red gloss (YSL Golden Gloss) with mint green eyes and sheer red cheeks (I like to think of it as a modern take on 1960s Bollywood!):


----------



## faifai (May 19, 2008)

Here's mine - I'm Bangladeshi and NC45.





That's Wet 'n' Wild "Cherry Blossom" lipstick. Pinkish red.










Those are both Victoria's Secret lipgloss in Oatstanding. Sheer shimmery brick red.





That's Rimmel lipstick in "Scream."





Unfortunately I don't remember what color this is!​


----------



## neezer (May 25, 2008)

^^^ you have the most beautiful eyes!!


----------



## lilhenna (May 28, 2008)

Red Enriched C/L and Spice It Up L/S


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am LOVING Malini (mulberry) with Mac Fresh Morocco. 

I am a NW45/Dark


----------



## Lapis (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for this I'm nw45 and just bought my first red lipstick (at 29) and my husband gave me the Rock eyebrow when I tried it and I've been too shy to wear it out, but I'm going to try it tonight for dinner, best time to try new looks away from home


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_I stated in one post that i dont feel there are any rules to wearing red, especially for women of color. I think red is a very classy and vibrant color but *I also think that wearing color on your face with red is also a do*. I actually love red lips with purple eyeshadow. It may sound crazy but I live for bold colors and brightness._

 
I totally agree ... I recently tried Russian Red lips and Flame Red cheeks and it looked HOT!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Thanks for this I'm nw45 and just bought my first red lipstick (at 29) and my husband gave me the Rock eyebrow when I tried it and I've been too shy to wear it out, but I'm going to try it tonight for dinner, best time to try new looks away from home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL ... the first time I wore red lips my BF said it made me look old and kinda like a librarian!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a good thing I don't pay any attention to him, atleast where make-up is concerned cuz now I have a newfound love for bright lipsticks!


----------



## honeebee (Jun 24, 2008)

I love red lips, I think they are so sexy....





Port Red l/s & Love Alert Dazzleglass


----------



## gitts (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen Rihanna's Take a Bow music video?  In it she wears a wicked red lipstick.  Does anyone have any idea what colour it is?  Or what colour may come close?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeebee* 

 
_I love red lips, I think they are so sexy....






Port Red l/s & Love Alert Dazzleglass_

 
OMG Honeebee... Yr eyes, yr lips WOOOOOO!!!!

What eyeshadows did you use? I want product breakdown, lol! 

That looks soooooo good!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Here's mine - I'm Bangladeshi and NC45.





That's Wet 'n' Wild "Cherry Blossom" lipstick. Pinkish red.
​_

 
you are too freaking gorgeous. im so jealous.

I bought a dark red from mufe that i reaallly liked, but it was so shiney and slick that it bled everywhere. i just bought the clear lip liner from benefit thats supposed to be great for preventing feathering. When i try it out i'll post it.

I don't think you need to follow the light eyes with a red lip "rule". I did a green eye with red once, and it actually looks pretty good. I think brown smokey eye would be nice, or gold or amber.


----------



## Tashibap (Aug 8, 2008)

Very inspiring. I have to give it a try. Thanks for the post


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 15, 2008)

i seriously need help finding a good red lippie because i tried port red and it didn't look good at all. i've tried other lippies too and i just cannot get them to work on me. *sigh* any suggestions. im a C40 in studio fix foundation but probably a little darker now so NC42 i think.


----------



## shedevil185 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hola everyone! I'm new to the board -- when I saw this topic I had to jump in lol Everyone who's posted so far looks so gorgeous! I love red lips; so classic, yet sexy. I will rock a blue or brick red [what i have on below] on occasion, but I've yet to get brave enough to try the hues on the pink or orange side. I'm afraid I'd look like bozo lol.


----------



## Coffey123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_ok here is my red look....i dunno





more serious look...all critisim welcome



_

 
What foundation and powder are U wearing on your face? Your skin looks amazing.


----------



## mactaz (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi

I'm a newbie but here's my input.

I'm NW45 and this is rapturous mattene lipstick with c thru. I love red lips but dont wear it often.


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mactaz* 

 
_Hi

I'm a newbie but here's my input.

I'm NW45 and this is rapturous mattene lipstick with c thru. I love red lips but dont wear it often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EVERYONE should own rapturous mattene!!  If you don't have it, get it NOW!!  I love this color.  I've seen it on the most porcelain complexion to the deepest darkest ebony woman and everything in between. And it looks awesome.  Love, love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm an NC30 most of the time (NC35 in the summer). I have only two reds, MAC's Port Red and MAC's So Scarlet. I love them both. The only thing is I don't like lipliners and I don't wear them, but I think I should.

Here's me wearing Port Red this past summer:





and here I'm wearing So Scarlet with Jampacked l/g on top:





I wear red l/s at least once a week....I'm getting Russian Red next


----------



## L281173 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think that red lipstick is just alluring on any women of color.  It is a must.  I think that everyone should have different shades of red.


----------



## tynie626 (Oct 21, 2008)

here are my pics. i used nyx round lipstick in electra and sally hansen lipnotic gloss in glitz


----------



## Shal (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive been using MAC Red for a while but recently thought id have a whack at Russian Red. I actually prefer this lippie now, the colour seems more rich and intense.


----------



## redecouverte (Oct 31, 2008)

beautiful!
all the pictures are so inspiring
here I am wearing red she said lipstick


----------



## annielise (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow you all look gorgeous and the pics are so inspiring.  I NEVER wear red except for the one lone instance below.  I always wear shadows so I thought wearing red with dramatic eyes was too over-the-top.  I'm slowly shaking off my fear of red lips and I think I'm almost over it.  Here's me wearing Red Romp lipglass.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't advocate "rules" for makeup in general, but I don't think you can just put on red lipstick, I truly feel there is a process.

1.  Everything else needs to be CLEAN.  The surrounding features need to be polished and well-groomed.  A strong red lip does not work with loud blush, untamed brows, and clumpy eye lashes; this will lead to you looking tacky.
I did makeup  on a client for a black tie benefit; she was wearing a satiny black formal dress and an updo.  I decided to play up the glamour of her wardrobe by giving her a classic look with a red lip.  I did a matte finish, polished complexion.  I skipped blush and opted for a light dusting of a matte bronzer to warm up her complexion.  The eyes were very light, but with precise liquid liner in a slight cat-eye.  Then we rocked out a flawless, shaped red lip, blotted it to death and pressed in a balm for a hint of shine.  It looked amazing.

2.  Lip liner cannot be skipped!  Red lipstick bleeds the fastest and is the most noticeable when it runs or settles into lip lines.  Also, because it's such a strong color, it needs a borderline.  Some people have a naturally flawless lipshape, and could use a wax lip pencil just to hold the red color in place, but most of us aren't that lucky, and need to create a defined shape before applying red lips.

3.  BLOT BLOT BLOT! Again, red pigment runs like crazy.  You should always blot your red lipstick so that it gives a staining effect and so that it isn't so emollient that it will start to spread when you wear it.  Ever see those ladies who wear red lipstick and it's all over their mouth and teeth after a few hours? You do not wanna be one of those ladies lol


----------



## mocha_queen (Nov 4, 2008)

I love wearing red! it instantly makes you look glamorous
But I always wear reds with a neutral eye/ dramatic liner


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm torn between trying *MAC Red* or *Russian Red* L/S.

_Can you gals help me out?_ 

I'm an NC40.


----------



## BestRx (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wanted to share my red lip. This is Dubonnet with Victoria's Secret "Oatstanding" lip gloss.


----------



## JamaicanBurgess (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm an NC 45 and I own MAC's Russian Red. I also own Cruella by Nars. Love it. Cruella is the bomb!


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_






I recently attempted the orange red lips. I don't think I could ever wear red lips during the day though, but it was fun to try it out._

 
 you look amazing


----------



## jennipo (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in love with Black Radiance's Eldorado Red.  Gorgeous red/raspberry color!  Love, love, love!


----------



## ElizaBeauty26 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my Wild bout you by MAC.  I pair it with a cool pink eyeshadow color from MUFE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Sorry the pic is so small.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 23, 2009)

what red are u wearing in these pics?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_I love wearing red! it instantly makes you look glamorous
But I always wear reds with a neutral eye/ dramatic liner














_


----------



## mocha_queen (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_what red are u wearing in these pics?_

 
I dont remember the first one...it is a MAC red though...
The second one is L'oreal 300 Crimson Joy
The third one is L'oreal 315 True Red topped with MAC Russian Red l/g
Hope this helps!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now I'm loving red lips! I usually go pretty basic, but I love it with a bronzey eye. I went out the other night, and had bronzescape solar bits on the lid, flip on the inner corners, and in the crease. Paired w/ the manish arora red for the night, perfect!!


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Perfect red lip= Mac Chesnut liner, with either Relay Race lipglass, or New Years Yves Lipglass!!!  SO pretty!!!!

Also for a deeper burgundy red, Real Desire lipglass is great!


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Im wearing Mac New Years Yves lipglass in the first pic.

Im wearing Mac Relay Race lipglass in the second pic.

Both with Chestnut Liner.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 21, 2009)

Love red lips! They remind me of pin-up girls!


----------



## ctownqueen (May 25, 2009)

I purchased my first red lipstick last week. I've always felt I was too dark for it.

I got MAC dubonnet and spring bean l/g to add some shine factor to it


----------



## indigo991 (Jun 5, 2009)

This photo is really old so I don't remember what lipstick was but I love me some red lips!


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

as much as i love color i was always afraid to wear red lip color. i've been wearing bright colors on my eyes since forever..but its only in the last 3 years that i've introduced color to my lips! ESPECIALLY RED! now i love it. (this was always around the same time that i got over my fear of wearing lip gloss without lipliner *shakes head*)


----------



## Arwai (Jul 7, 2009)

I need to figure out how to make Russian Red work.  I'm between NC45 and NC50.  I purchased Mac Mahogany lip pencil, and I have cork as well.  Do you think that will work?


----------



## elongreach (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a look I did a few weeks ago w/ Cherry l/l, Ruby Woo l/s, and Venetian l/g.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_as much as i love color i was always afraid to wear red lip color. i've been wearing bright colors on my eyes since forever..but its only in the last 3 years that i've introduced color to my lips! ESPECIALLY RED! now i love it. (this was always around the same time that i got over my fear of wearing lip gloss without lipliner *shakes head*)






_

 
Love the shape of your lips...red looks great on you...I love red...but I always wipe it off mid day and opt for pinks or neutral..not sure why...hummmm...I'm weird like that


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_I need to figure out how to make Russian Red work. I'm between NC45 and NC50. I purchased Mac Mahogany lip pencil, and I have cork as well. Do you think that will work?_

 

I wear russian red l/s with nightmoth and russian red l/g. I LOVE this combo. Try what you have and see. I imagine mahogany being a better option. Hth!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me how you post pics or lead me to the link with instructions. I'm trying to copy and paste but it's not allowing me to paste...


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 8, 2009)

I searched throught this post previously and did not see any mention of this; I was wondering if anyone has tried Brave Red cremesheen. I really like the other cremesheens I have tried, so I thought I might like that too. I'm an NW45/47.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Can someone tell me how you post pics or lead me to the link with instructions. I'm trying to copy and paste but it's not allowing me to paste..._

 
if you're using something like photobucket or tinypic, copy the entire DIRECT LINK url.

then when you come over here, do [ img]picture link [ /img] (no spaces)

or if you're on the message version that looks like wordpad, click on the icon that looks like a mountain landscape and you insert the image's direct link url.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 9, 2009)

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...t_20081205.jpg
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...t_20081025.jpg
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...os/154_154.jpg

Can't remember what exactly I had on in the first two. Russian red l/s and l/g, lips lined with nightmoth in the third pic.


----------



## Arwai (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_I wear russian red l/s with nightmoth and russian red l/g. I LOVE this combo. Try what you have and see. I imagine mahogany being a better option. Hth!_

 
 Thanks.  I'll try it out.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 9, 2009)

I love Russian red, Rockocco and Ruby Woo. Fanplastico laquer is also pretty. I my avatar i'm wearing a random red liptstick with Fanplastico laquer on top.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...t_20081205.jpg
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...t_20081025.jpg
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...os/154_154.jpg

Can't remember what exactly I had on in the first two. Russian red l/s and l/g, lips lined with nightmoth in the third pic._

 
the first one especially looks soooo pretty!
what color are you?
o and may i have your hair please, thanks


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^ Thx. I'm wear NW45 most of the time, but have to wear NW50 in the summer (I love to feel the warmth of the sun, not on my face tho. Lol). I wear # 75 in MUFE MV+ but it's a tad bit light especially now. I gotta sample #80 and see.

 Which hair? The first one is all mine. The second is adorables hair (NYC) it's simliar to Lugo's hair (which they also have in miami,fl) and the last one is my first experiment with virgin indian hair. Let me know if you need any details.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Strawberry Suede l/s by revlon with NARS Babe l/g on top with MAC Redd l/l. Summer love y'all.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 16, 2009)

I love red lips!  Here's my contribution to this thread. Unfortunately, I O.D'ed on the blush. I'm wearing Russian Red with NYX Cherry lipliner.


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_ok here is my red look....i dunno





more serious look...all critisim welcome



_

 
I love how you did a lip highlight as well, Its look great what colors did you use?


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Girl you look beautiful!!!! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_I love wearing red! it instantly makes you look glamorous
But I always wear reds with a neutral eye/ dramatic liner














_


----------



## escapade (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got my eye on Viva Glam I. I tried Russian Red but it just didn't work for me and Dubonnet was nice but didn't make me go "wow"....however Viva Glam I just looked amazing! It is a very underrated red lipstick.

C4 for ref...olive skin...


----------



## Inoon (Aug 30, 2009)

I love red lips !
sorry, the pic is a little bit blurry but you can see the red lips


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_I need to figure out how to make Russian Red work.  I'm between NC45 and NC50.  I purchased Mac Mahogany lip pencil, and I have cork as well.  Do you think that will work?_

 

i am nc45 nd i wear russian red lipstick with burgundy lipliner nd it looks great, it looks beautiful with cherry lipliner too hth


----------



## pheonix phire (Sep 5, 2009)

more red lips from me


----------



## snkatha (Sep 8, 2009)

still looking for the red lipstick for me. le sigh...i usually don't wear bright lip looks so when i see red lipstick i get scared eek!  however, i loooove gwen stephani's red lip look. she looks stunning.


----------



## doomkitteh (Sep 8, 2009)

phoenix pire: what products did you use?


----------



## L281173 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_more red lips from me







_

 
THAT eyeshadow look is slammin


----------



## Janelleleo (Oct 10, 2009)

I like a simple and elegant red lip. Dolce & Gabbana have been doing this look right at their fashion shows lately. 

_S/S 10_
*
Lipstick Color :* Combination of Dolce & Gabbana lipsticks in Devil, Dahlia & Ultra











_F/W 09_

*Lipstick Color :* Dolce & Gabbana Ultra












​


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Waaaah! I love this color. I can't believe I may have to spend $40 or $60 to duplicate it!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm trying to find more excuses to wear red lips. I love my Russian Red lipstick!!! <3

In this pic I'm wearing:

 Vanilla e/s 
 Shroom e/s 
 Satin Taupe e/s 
Espresso e/s 
 Fluidline in Blacktrack 
CoverGirl Lash Blast Mascara 
 BE Mineral Makeup Foundation 
 MAC Select Moisture Cover Concealer in NC30 
 MAC Blush in Feeling 
 Russian Red l/s 
 Sephora l/g in Bronzed Beauty 
 Annabelle l/l in Cherry 






I'm a little flushed from drinking... =p


----------



## ShauntyXD (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Waaaah! I love this color. I can't believe I may have to spend $40 or $60 to duplicate it!




_

 
Well, it'll last 3x as long then...


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 1, 2009)

I love love love MAC Russian Red.

But yeah definitely keep everything else to a minimum.

I usually go for Brule, Cork and Espresso on the lids, some liquid liner, and some good mascara.

And a really really light hand of Frankly Scarlet on the cheeks just so I have some life to me haha.

And I don't normally wear gloss over red lips though.  I just prefer a matte lip.


----------



## Chrisi85 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Waaaah! I love this color. I can't believe I may have to spend $40 or $60 to duplicate it!





_

 
That's a really really beautiful red! Is Viva Glam I darker/lighter than this one?


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anybody know of one color that will give me ^that shade?

I really don't wanna have to mix those 3 colors mentioned.


----------



## yuuri (Dec 19, 2009)

Is it true that for warm skin tones we have to get orangey-red lipstick? what happens if we get the blue-ish red ones instead?


----------



## Kragey (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yuuri* 

 
_Is it true that for warm skin tones we have to get orangey-red lipstick? what happens if we get the blue-ish red ones instead?_

 
Personally, I try to avoid red lipsticks with a lot of orange because orange makes your teeth look yellow.

I'm white, but I gotta say, there's this consultant on Say Yes to the Dress named Keisha who really rocks the dark red lip.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been scouring the net to find out what these lipsticks are... they're both such perfect reds.  If anyone has any suggestions, let me know!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 19, 2012)

NARS Dragon Lady?


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 19, 2012)

Could be Stila's Fiery.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 24, 2012)

yuuri said:


> Is it true that for warm skin tones we have to get orangey-red lipstick? what happens if we get the blue-ish red ones instead?



 	That's what I've read...that the orangey-reds are better suited but I still rock the blue reds and I love it.  I just got Russian Red from MAC and it is lovely.  I love the color of Ruby woo and that seems to have an orangey feel to me -not too much but its not a deep blue red.  It didn't do much for me although it is very close to russian red....I think I may border on warm/neutral undertones so that can make a difference.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 24, 2012)

sss215 said:


> NARS Dragon Lady?


  	Thanks ladies! I went on a little Red Lipstick expedition and tried on a LOT of red lipsticks this last week, including these two.  Stila's Fiery is AHmazing.  I think they both have on Ruby Woo in the second pic, but idk what Rih is wearing in the first pic.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 24, 2012)

califabulous said:


> That's what I've read...that the orangey-reds are better suited but I still rock the blue reds and I love it.  I just got Russian Red from MAC and it is lovely.  I love the color of Ruby woo and that seems to have an orangey feel to me -not too much but its not a deep blue red.  It didn't do much for me although it is very close to russian red....I think I may border on warm/neutral undertones so that can make a difference.


	I couldn't agree more.  I'm warm, and prefer blue-reds/pink-reds on me all the way.

  	After MANY years of resistance, I tried on Ruby Woo and Russian Red last night, and fell in love.  I thought Ruby Woo was a true-blue red, but after trying it on, Russian Red was the "it" colour I've been looking for.  RR is actually darker than RW, but it swatched brighter and truer on my lips.  Go figure.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 28, 2012)

The German brand Make Up Factory has one red lipstick that looks like this one, Lip Color Lipstick #150. My favorite. 


Curly1908 said:


> I really don't wanna have to mix those 3 colors mentioned.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 28, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> I couldn't agree more.  I'm warm, and prefer blue-reds/pink-reds on me all the way.
> 
> After MANY years of resistance, I tried on Ruby Woo and Russian Red last night, and fell in love.  I thought Ruby Woo was a true-blue red, but after trying it on, Russian Red was the "it" colour I've been looking for.  RR is actually darker than RW, but it swatched brighter and truer on my lips.  Go figure.


   LOL! I totally get it! My mom has had tubes and tubes of ruby woo and it looks so good on hr! I love it but like you said Russian red is IT


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

califabulous said:


> LOL! I totally get it! My mom has had tubes and tubes of ruby woo and it looks so good on hr! I love it but like you said Russian red is IT



 	So, because I'm obsessed, I put RR over RW and THAT is my fave combo!  RW was too dark on my lips on its own, but overtop, RR gives me my perfect red (for now... lol).  

  	I want to try NARS Dragon Girl as a base with Russian Red instead of Ruby Woo.. I hate the texture of RW


----------



## avrilALISA (Apr 12, 2012)

All the pictures are beautiful


----------



## avrilALISA (Apr 12, 2012)

elongreach said:


>


	This color looks amazing on you!!!!

  	LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVE   iiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt!!!! That's all.


----------



## califabulous (Apr 14, 2012)

those lips are poppin!  that red looks good!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright Elong, don't hurt em girl!


----------



## dundada (May 12, 2012)

I think very, very dark skinned black women have the most freedom when it comes to red lips plus eye makeup and blush, especially if they are going out during the evenings. Go on to Youtube and just observe Grace Jones look which has been back in style for a while now.

  	A lot of dark skinned black women claim to this day that they struggle to find the right makeup colors to wear but good ol' Grace always finds a way and it always looks beautiful! She always wears dark red or wine lipsticks with gloss, dark plum blush to contour her sharp cheekbones further, and dark eye makeup. She never looks outlandish....well not makeup-wise anyway.  LOL


----------



## donchica (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I receently got Riri Woo, and I love it, though I feel I need a much darker red lip liner to give it definition. I have Mac Cherry LL and Im not crazy about the combo. Does anyone know of a red lipliner that is at least 3 or 4 shades darker, that I can use? Thanks!


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

^^Currant, Vino


----------



## donchica (May 10, 2013)

I do have those, actually looking for a dark red, as opposed to purple...hope im making sense!


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried Beet? There aren't too many MAC options that don't lean purple. If that doesn't suit you then you might just try Mahogany or some other pencil closer to your skin tone, blend it into your lips, then use the red lipstick.


----------



## Copperhead (May 11, 2013)

donchica said:


> Hi, I receently got Riri Woo, and I love it, though I feel I need a much darker red lip liner to give it definition. I have Mac Cherry LL and Im not crazy about the combo. Does anyone know of a red lipliner that is at least 3 or 4 shades darker, that I can use? Thanks!


  	I haven't tried it but have you looked at MAC's Cremestick Liner in Red Enriched? 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product...s/Lips/Lip-Pencil/Cremestick-Liner/index.tmpl





http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...ce-of-the-day-ditas-favorite-things-from-mac/


----------



## donchica (May 11, 2013)

Perfecto! that's what I need!! today I picked up nyx cabaret but I will defn give your suggestion a try


----------



## Copperhead (May 11, 2013)

I would love to hear your thoughts after you've given it a look. Good luck!


----------



## Copperhead (May 16, 2013)

I just watched colouredbeautiful's video and she applied Jordana's Cabernet liner with Ruby Woo. It may give you a similar look with RiRi Woo. Check it out.


----------



## Cocosmith (May 16, 2013)

I used NYX Red Hot lip liner with RiRi Woo and it looked Great!!


----------



## Copperhead (May 16, 2013)

Cocosmith said:


> I used NYX Red Hot lip liner with RiRi Woo and it looked Great!!


  	Oh yes! Looks great Cocosmith!


----------



## trina11225 (May 16, 2013)

What a great post, with pics got me drooling


----------



## donchica (May 16, 2013)

Pretty Pretty!! Looks very defined


----------



## donchica (May 16, 2013)

This works too!!!


----------



## MrsFen (May 21, 2013)

I posted a blog about my RiRi Woo experience. I normally don't wear red lipstick, so I was a little afraid. See my blog for pics:


----------



## MizzMimmie (Jun 23, 2013)

My favorite red for lips are currently NARS Dragon Girl Lip Pencil, Lime Crime Velvetine Matte Lip Creme in Red Velvet, and MAC Ruby Woo. I find the first two less drying then Ruby Woo, so I reach for those more. My skintone is walnut in Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer, since I don't wear foundation.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just watched colouredbeautiful's video and she applied Jordana's Cabernet liner with Ruby Woo. It may give you a similar look with RiRi Woo. Check it out.


  	Thanks for posting this video! I've been looking for a lip liner to go with RiRi Woo and I think this will look great! I'll be on the lookout for it at my local Walgreens!


----------



## dundada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

  	I'm an NC45 in MAC, Butterscotch in Fashion Fair and Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown. Can anyone here please recommend great red lipsticks from Revlon? Thank you. : )


----------



## sagehen (Jun 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dundada* 



 	Hi

  	I'm an NC45 in MAC, Butterscotch in Fashion Fair and Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown. Can anyone here please recommend great red lipsticks from Revlon? Thank you. : )



 Start with Reall Red Matte (I think it's #006?)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 24, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Start with Reall Red Matte (I think it's #006?)


  	I really like that one. It's the only red lipstick I have by Revlon.


----------



## dundada (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you : )


----------



## dundada (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you : )


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jun 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sagehen* 



 
Start with Reall Red Matte (I think it's #006?)


  Also: Cherries in the Snow and Certainly Red


----------



## makeba (Jun 27, 2013)

really red and true red are beautiful. even wine is everything by revlon is lovely


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Ruby Woo I didn't use a liner. Ruby Woo started my love of a red lip. I have RiRi Woo and although its very similar I don't like it as much. I also like Russian Red.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Ruby Woo I didn't use a liner. Ruby Woo started my love of a red lip. I have RiRi Woo and although its very similar I don't like it as much. I also like Russian Red.


  	Very pretty!


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Very pretty!


  	Thank you


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 9, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Ruby Woo I didn't use a liner. Ruby Woo started my love of a red lip. I have RiRi Woo and although its very similar I don't like it as much. I also like Russian Red.


  	Beautiful! I have RiRi Woo as well but I'll definitely have to check out Ruby Woo now.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey ladies. Right now I'm really loving RiriWoo. I've wear it w chestnut lip liner.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh sorry the 2nd picture didn't upload.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2013)

dundada said:


> Hi  I'm an NC45 in MAC, Butterscotch in Fashion Fair and Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown. Can anyone here please recommend great red lipsticks from Revlon? Thank you. : )


I love cha cha cha and cherries in the snow I love cha cha cha because its a easy red to wear even in the daytime my two favorites from revlon


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Beautiful! I have RiRi Woo as well but I'll definitely have to check out Ruby Woo now.





Fancydymedout1 said:


> Oh sorry the 2nd picture didn't upload.


U look amazing


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Ruby Woo I didn't use a liner. Ruby Woo started my love of a red lip. I have RiRi Woo and although its very similar I don't like it as much. I also like Russian Red.


Girl u making me want ruby woo I don't have it it looks amazing I agree with u about riri woo for some reason I really don't wear mines I love heaux it leans more red in me.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Aug 25, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> U look amazing


   Thank you Hun! It's funny because I used to try to stay away from reds but I absolutely love this lipstick


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2013)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> Thank you Hun! It's funny because I used to try to stay away from reds but I absolutely love this lipstick


It looks great on u I'm going to try this combo because I barely wear my riri woo I will try it with chestnut liner could it does look amazing on u


----------



## luclaw88 (Aug 25, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Ruby Woo I didn't use a liner. Ruby Woo started my love of a red lip. I have RiRi Woo and although its very similar I don't like it as much. I also like Russian Red.


  	Looks great on you, very pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2013)

wore absolute power (mac strength) for the first time today and I'm in love.


----------



## boujoischic (Sep 14, 2013)

luclaw88 said:


> Looks great on you, very pretty!
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> ...


  Thank you Ladies Ruby Woo is my Holy Grail Red I love how it stays put for hours.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

I love red lipsticks few faves are:
  Mac Ruby Woo
  Mac Ronnie Red
  Wet and Wild 911 Spotlight red

  There are no rules to makeup period. As long as the red suits you, your lips are exfoliated, and it is worn neatly your set. 
  I usually line my lips with chestnut, vino, or nightmoth when i'm going to wear red. 
  I've included a pic of me wearing red I think it looks cute! (ps blue based reds usually are the most complimentary on ladies of colour)


----------



## dundada (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's weird that black women have stopped wearing red or dark pink lipstick for so long thinking that it wouldn't look right to wear. How can so many forget that many black women wore red lipstick all the time from the early 90s through the decades before that!

  Watch that movie that always comes on TV from time to time Boomerang with Eddie Murphy. All the black women featured in Boomerang are wearing red or dark pink lipstick.


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 27, 2013)

Nars - Dragon Girl





  Stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Color - Fiery


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 27, 2013)

dundada said:


> I think it's weird that black women have stopped wearing red or dark pink lipstick for so long thinking that it wouldn't look right to wear. How can so many forget that many black women wore red lipstick all the time from the early 90s through the decades before that!
> 
> Watch that movie that always comes on TV from time to time Boomerang with Eddie Murphy. All the black women featured in Boomerang are wearing red or dark pink lipstick.


  I agree!!!


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year Everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does anyone know what lipstick and glitter combo will produce this red J. Hud lippie from her Soul Train 2013 performance? I've been scouring  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I can't come up with anything!! This lippie is something FIERCE!! I was thinking it could be Violet Lips Red Glitterati 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




…any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pikahime (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey everyone!
So I saw this thread just in the middle of my search, had almost forgotten about this site, heheh. Anyway... I'm looking for two types of red lipsticks. One is a very dark, blue based red, I'd prefer a matte for this one because I actually like matte lipsticks. And I'm also looking for an oxblood type of color too. I like the whole vampy look year round, and I don't wear true red lipsticks because of my yellow undertones, they look really odd on me. Most of the time, I either wear pink, nude or black lipstick (yep black, have been wearing it since high school). It can be either drugstore or high end, but drugstore is more accessible to me (and easier on my wallet!) 
Thanks!


----------



## msjaim (Jan 27, 2014)

We have similar skin tones and I wear all sorts of reds,  but an oxblood-Y type red is illamasqua box...ill see if  I can find a pic for you


----------



## msjaim (Feb 3, 2014)

Cldnt find my illamasqua pic, but I recently wore this wet nwild cherry bomb  lippy with clear sephora gloss


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 22, 2014)

I LOVE RED LIPS. Growing up I would never be caught dead in it. But now in my 30s I rock it anywhere ANYTIME. It just makes me feel sexy no matter what I have on if makeup is right and my lips are pop pop popping. Lol. I swear I'm young. lol. I love most shades of red.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 27, 2014)

me in ruby woo <3


----------



## donchica (Nov 12, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Nars - Dragon Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red lipstick was MADE for you! Ive been contemplating getting either this or Beso.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 12, 2014)

donchica said:


> Red lipstick was MADE for you! Ive been contemplating getting either this or Beso.


  Thanks Hun!


----------

